# Pocono's in July



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 6, 2012)

I need some advice, while i've spent a lot of time in the pocono's, most of it was spent building camp fires and getting passout drunk at a friends 'cabin'(actually a broken down trailer in a 4 seasons campground)...So i don't really know about 'family' activities

I'm going to be staying at 'Ski Side Village' July 14th-21st and have bought 'Season passes' to Camelbeach and know about Claws & Paws...But i'm not sure what else there is to do with a 6yr old...I'm pretty sure the gun range 'sunset hill' is out of the question...And i'm not a big shopper, so i don't think we'll do the outlets... 

Any suggestions from the PA crowd?

ETA:Oh yah! One more question, i want to grill steaks...Anyone know if Ski Side Village has Gas Grills outside?


----------



## SOS8260456 (Jun 6, 2012)

the Crayola Factory is not that far away.  I have never been there but my kids have gone in the past with scouting groups.

I can t think of much else right now other than what you said, but I will post if I do.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Jun 6, 2012)

Not sure of age limits, but how about tubing or canoeing on the Delaware River as a change of pace from the waterpark?  My neighbor has a kayaking co up there and is seems like his kids have been doing it since the  cradle.

I am not an outdoorsy person so never tried any of this, but it always sounded like fun.  oh, yeah, Bushkill Falls is up there, if you get a cooler day.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 6, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Oh yah! One more question, i want to grill steaks...Anyone know if Ski Side Village has Gas Grills outside?



Call the resort on this one!


----------



## wackymother (Jun 6, 2012)

My kids loved the House of Candles. You can watch them carving candles, and there are decorative pheasants and miniature horses in the back. 


http://www.houseofcandles.com/home.cfm?itemCategory=22380&siteid=5&priorId=0


----------



## VivianLynne (Jun 6, 2012)

Ride,
We will be just down the road 5 miles south on rt 715. Working on my favorite destroyed house. Staying at Wyndham Shawnee at night.

I know a lotof places..


----------



## senorak (Jun 6, 2012)

Ride-
       We have been to the  Poconos quite often over the past 12 years or so.  My kids, (now young adults/teens), have always enjoyed "Country Kettle" store.  It's more of a gift shop, but the one room has barrels and barrels of candy.  There are always samples of pretzels, fudge, etc. to try.  Also liked wandering the flea market on route 209, (down a bit from Country Kettle).  Believe it is held on weekends.
       We always do a canoe trip---started when the kids were very young, and now they get their own canoe.  We stay at Shawnee, so usually rent from Shawnee River Trips/Canoes.  When the kids were under 10, we went to "Land of Make Believe" off of Rt. 80 in Jersey.  Small amusement park w/ some water park rides, too.  Not sure if it's still in business?  Probably been about 7 years since we last visited that park.  We've also hiked Bushkill Falls several times----still enjoyed by my 16 year old daughter.  
      Good that you bought the season pass to Camelbeach.  We always hit that once during our trip----gets very crowded by lunch time, but you will be able to come and go during the length of your stay.  Enjoy!

Deb


----------



## belfry (Jun 6, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I need some advice, while i've spent a lot of time in the pocono's, most of it was spent building camp fires and getting passout drunk at a friends 'cabin'(actually a broken down trailer in a 4 seasons campground)...So i don't really know about 'family' activities
> 
> I'm going to be staying at 'Ski Side Village' July 14th-21st and have bought 'Season passes' to Camelbeach and know about Claws & Paws...But i'm not sure what else there is to do with a 6yr old...I'm pretty sure the gun range 'sunset hill' is out of the question...And i'm not a big shopper, so i don't think we'll do the outlets...
> 
> ...



I agree with SOS82...The Crayon Factory is a great outing for a six year old.
Belfry


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 8, 2012)

Bushkill Falls may be of interest to you and the 6 y/o.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 8, 2012)

And there's another waterfall that's a national park, so it's inexpensive. Oh, and Shawnee used to have its own little waterpark that was fun for young kids like your daughter--don't know if they still have it. They had a magic show and water-balloon-tossing contests and different activities.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 9, 2012)

wackymother said:


> And there's another waterfall that's a national park, so it's inexpensive. Oh, and Shawnee used to have its own little waterpark that was fun for young kids like your daughter--don't know if they still have it. They had a magic show and water-balloon-tossing contests and different activities.



Delaware Gap?  We also did that when we owned a TS in the Poconos.  It really is beautiful country up there!


----------



## wackymother (Jun 9, 2012)

Noooo...I think it's Dingman's Falls that I'm thinking of. Apparently the road was damaged by Hurricane Irene, so you have to park and walk in to the trail this season.

http://www.nps.gov/dewa/planyourvisit/dingmans-falls.htm


----------



## wackymother (Jun 9, 2012)

And alas, Shawnee's little water park closed in 2009, after 28 years.

http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090529/NEWS13/905290306/-1/rss11


----------



## leslieed (Jun 21, 2012)

*poconos in july*

we have a six year old and we have a white water rafting trip planned. the minimum age is 4 and the water is a lot of fun. if the weather is bad there is an indoor water park at split rock resort. you can pay by the day and dont' have to stay at the resort to use the water park. 

depending on how far you want to drive, there is the lehigh county zoo as well. 

you can also go to lake harmony and rent canoes or paddleboats. 

if you go to camelback beach and plan to spend the entire day, a cabana rental is totally worth the splurge.


----------



## leslieed (Jun 21, 2012)

took two five year olds and two seven year olds to bushkill falls. they loved it.


----------

